# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes >  Northern Sea Route (N.S.R.)

## Eng

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗ ΘΥΜΑΜΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΧΕΣ ΚΑΠΟΥ ΕΝΑ ΘΕΜΑ ΜΕ N.S.R ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΤΕΦΕΡΕ ΤΟ.

Το m/v "ATMODA" μας ειναι αυτη τη στιγμη στο NSR. Καποιες φωτο..

DSC01484.JPGDSC01486.JPGDSC01487.JPGDSC01488.JPGDSC01489.JPG

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το βόρειο θαλάσσιο πέρασμα είναι το πέρασμα από την Ευρώπη στον Ειρηνικό ωκεανό περνώντας πάνω από τη Ρωσία μέσω του Βερίγγειου πορθμού (Berning strait). Η απόσταση από το Βλαδιβοστόκ στον Αρχάγγελο ή το Μουρμάνσκ είναι περίπου 5.800 μίλια. Με τη χρήση του μειώνεται περίπου στο μισό η απόσταση από την Ευρώπη στην Κίνα.
northern_sea_route_web.jpgΠηγή
 Παρόλο που πολλοί πιστεύουν ότι το πέρασμα έγινε εφικτό τα τελευταία χρόνια λόγω οτυ λιωσίματος των πάγων αυτό δεν είναι απόλυτα σωστό. Ήδη πριν από τον πόλεμο το χρησιμοποιούσαν οι Ρώσοι, μάλιστα στις αρχές του πολέμου το χρησιμοποίησε το γερμανικό "πειρατικό" Kormoran για να περάσει από την Βόρεια Θάλασσα στον Ειρηνικό. Με τον ψυχρό πόλεμο έκλεισε για την διεθνή ναυσιπλοΐα και ξανάνοιξε τα τελευταία χρόνια.

Είναι ανοιχτό από Ιούλιο μέχρι Αύγουστο αλλά πρέπει και τότε να χρησιμοποιούν τα βαπόρια παγοθραυστικά όπως βλέπουμε *εδώ*. Περισσότερες πληροφορίες για τη ναυσιπλοΐα στο πέρασμα μπορεί κάποιος να δει *εδώ*.
Barents.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον!

Μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί από όλα τα είδη πλοίων; Ή μόνο από συγκεκριμένες κλάσεις ή τύπους;

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αφού τεξιδέυουν σε περιοχή με πάγους τα βαπόρια που χρησιμοποιούν το πέρασμα θα πρέπει να έχουν ICE Class τις απαιτήσεις για να έχει ένα βαπόρι ICE Class μπορέι αν τις δει κάποιος στο συνημμένο αρχείο.
Επίσης για την προετοιμασία του βαποριού για ταξίδι σε περιοχή με πάγους συζητήσαμε *εδώ*.

Στο δέυτερο λινκ στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα (εκεί στο "Περισσότερες πληροφορίες για τη ναυσιπλοΐα στο πέρασμα μπορεί κάποιος να δει...) διαβάζουμε:
Most vessels using the Northern Sea Route are ice-strength-
ened for navigation and are usually restricted to a maximum
draft of 7.6m; this is because, apart from anchorage limitations,
deeper draft vessels run the risk in unfavorable conditions of
being forced into shallow water, grounding, and being crushed
by the ice

----------


## Appia_1978

Μάλιστα, πολύ ενδιαφέρον οι σύνδεσμοι. Σε ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δεν ξέρω αν διαβάζει το nautilia.gr αλλά ο Γενικός Γραμματέας του IMO επισκέπτεται αυτές τις μέρες το NSR και μπορούμε να δούμε εδώ τις εντυπώσεις του από προχτές (15/8) και εδώ μια χτεσινή φωτογραφία από το παγοθραυστικό την ώρα που πλέει σε περιοχή με πάγους με 18 κόμβους.

----------


## Eng

Μολις ρωτησα και μου ειπαν οτι το πλοιο μας συναντηθηκε με αυτο αλλα ηταν σε διαφορετικο κομβοϊ..

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Και μια φωτογραφία από το ταξίδι του ΓΓ του IMO.

SG's Arctic Voyage by imo.un, on Flickr

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Και να προσθέσουμε ότι δεν μπορούην να περασουν όλα τα ICE Class βαπόρια το πέρασμα. Παράδειγμα αποτελει το γκαζαδικακι Nordvik που την περασμένη εβδομάδα (5-9-2013) κόλλησε σε πάγους και ειχε ένα ρήγμα γύρω στο ένα μέτρο. Το βαποράκι ειχε ICE Class 1 δηλαδή για ελαφρές καταστασεις πάγων και οι συνθήκες πάγου ήταν μετριες μια και πιανει να χειμωνιάζει εκεί πάνω. Περισσότερα *εδώ*.

----------


## helatros68

Φωτογραφία απο το NSR πάνω από το Nordic Odyssey (panamax 1A1 ICE-1A κατασκευής 2010 ) η φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη από τον πλοίαρχο του πλοίου.DSC09982.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ο Γενικός Γραμματέας του IMO έδωσε συνέντευξη όπου αναφέρθηκε στις δυνατότητές αλλά και στα προβλήματα της χρήσης του περάσματος. Μπορούμε να διαβάσουμε τη συνέντευξη *εδώ*.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στη φωτογραφία του helatros68 παραπάνω βλπεουμε οτι πλέουν νύχτα οπότε δεν πρέπει αν ειναιθ από Ιούλιο μέχρι Αύγουστο αφου τότε ειναι συνεχεια μέρα εκεί πάνω.
Υπάρχουν βαπόρια σαν το γκαζαδικάκι που ειδαμε ότι κόλλησe στον πάγο στην προηγούμενη σελίδα, που ταξιδευουν και χειμώνα. Για αυτά τα βαπόρια βγαίνει ενα Ice Certificate (γνωστό σαν NSR Ice Passport) σαν αυτό στο συνημμένο αρχείο που λέει τις ασφαλέιςταχύτητες και τις συνθηκες που μπορούν να ταξιδέψουν.
Στο συνημμένο βλ΄πεουμε και αρκετα στοιχεια για τις συνθηκες ποθυ επικρατούν στο πέρασμα το χειμώνα.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στο συνημμένο αρχείο βλέπουμε ε π[αραστατικό τρόπο τις βασικές απαιτήσεις του Polar Code που αφορά τα βαπόρια που ταξιδέυουν σε πολικές περιοχές.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Και το πλήρες κείμενο του Κανονισμού για Πλοία στις Πολικε΄ς Περιοχές (Polar Code) στο συνημμένο αρχείο.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

:Μια εκπομπή αφιερωμένη στο πέρασμα μα συντέυξεις πλοικτητών αλλά και πληρωμάτων με εντυπωσιακές εικόνες από το πέρασμα.

----------

